# Nike Replacement Laces - Red



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Your boots didn't come with an extra set?


----------



## Scraider09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Got a used set that came without them


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah that's a bummer. Try calling Nike. Prolly be cheaper for them to send a pair. I have a set but want to hang on to them, just in case...


----------



## Scraider09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah all I need is one thing of laces but I'll try calling Nike. Hopefully they can help.


----------

